# 2011 sportsman burning oil...



## Vortecz71wv

HELP!!! Changed the oil 5 days ago for the first time, rode for 3 hours thursday no issues, checked friday it was fine, today i kept puffing blue smoke and had to add almost a full quart after 9 hrs of riding! I checked the air box and the filter was dusty but not bad and i have oil coming into the air box from the breather.....<br />
<br />
Matt


----------



## zeebs

Changed oil for the first time on a 2011? Was this original oil or did you buy this quad used?

Sent while not working too hard


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Bought in october only have 21 hours on it, did the first service.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

2011 and only 21 hrs. dang. they never rode that. ida changed it a long time ago though. id change oil again


----------



## wmredneck

Def. that's pbly still break in oil you pulled out of it. What weight did you put back in it?

What could've possibly happened is the old oil frothed/caked up inside the motor and the new oil is breaking it down.

Was the old oil bad dirty?






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Im the only owner, i use only polaris fluids and the original oil was only a tick dirty as i dont really mud run and keep it clean as i can.


----------



## wmredneck

Still in warranty?






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Out of warranty by a month and a half.....


----------



## wmredneck

Dang...






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Yea, im bumming hard over this as i have always been a diehard polaris fan and now so few hours and 3 days at hatfield mccoy trails now i am scared to death when something is gonna come loose


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

change ya oil again and see what it does there. i know ma king did it after i did all my motor work and changed cranks and bearings and stuff ion the first oil change and now i changed it again and it dont do it anymore. try that and put a thicker oil in it and see what it does


----------



## Vortecz71wv

I just change it again to mobil 1 0w40 and its not as bad but still doing it when i jump on the gas but idleing it has stopped.


----------



## wmredneck

Change it a couple more times first then go to a slightly thicker oil. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## z24guy

How much oil is coming into the air box? If you've got a ton of oil coming into the airbox it'll burn blue for sure.


----------



## bruteman19

Is it an xp? Because all of them until the 2012 have a problem with getting oil in their airbox. I'm not positive but i think it's on recall. So you could take it to the shop or go on to polarisatvforums.com. They have a thread that should fix it, all you have to do is like take off the airbox and reposition the rubber ring underneath it and then put it back together. That should fix it but check out that forum and read it first.


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Just about a tablespoon so far of oil and no, not an xp. Thanks for all the input guys, i really appreciate it!

Matt


----------



## bruteman19

Ok well still check out that forum I'm pretty sure they have a thread that will help you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Will do, thanks!


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Dealer called and said compression is good maybe just a valve seat, how much does that run?


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Meant seal, not seat, sorry.

Maty


----------



## redneckdude120

they're pretty cheap. prob a couple bucks.


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Been a week and still no calls, but it is riding season so i know they had bikes in before me....


----------



## newbie

That sucks


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Dealer just called, i need new pistons and rings....said there was moisture in the top end and when they got into it that the valve train is perfect. So about 1300 bucks in an 8 month old machine.


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Btw, i have insurance on my bike, would that cover this? Full coverage with a 500 deductable.


----------



## wmredneck

Should, I'd call and ask. Never hurts. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Talked to dealer they are gonna try to get polaris to do a good faith warranty.


----------



## wmredneck

Dude that'd be great. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Yea lets hope cause a brute is sounding better ever phone call.


----------



## wmredneck

Hey now. I ride with a bunch of guys on Po Pos. they're legit. I may love my brute but they're good bikes. Don't let a bad experience ruin you. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bruteman19

wmredneck said:


> Hey now. I ride with a bunch of guys on Po Pos. they're legit. I may love my brute but they're good bikes. Don't let a bad experience ruin you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


What he said!!


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Well not trying to sound bad on them just nothing is made like it use to be...oh well maybe ill be fortunate and it will bring me years of no trouble after this!

Matt


----------



## wmredneck

For sure. Just keep that oil changed every 4-6 months and run it every few weeks. Even if it's just in the shed. 

Few things built today are as high a quality as in the past. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Not much pride taken anymore in craftsmanship as what our parents built and produced.

Matt


----------



## brutemike

Keep us updated on it bud and we will have to get out and break her in.

Sent from my C771


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Trust me its gonna have about 3 oil changes in the first 15 hours! Lol btw i am having them do a price difference on a big bore kit....muahahaha!


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Well 1300 bucks later she is back in my hands! Runs like a spotted ape, gonna ride it tomorrow and shake it down then go from there.


----------



## wmredneck

Ouch! The dealer build it for you?

Did they say anything about how long to wait till changing the break in oil? And take it easy. Don't hammer on it (alot) till after that first oil change. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## brutemike

Hope you can make it out this weekend bud. That funny because thats where I got to brake im my brute lots of nice easy ridding 

Sent from my C771


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Yeah about 10 to 15 hours then change the oil. Lets hope i can make it, i wanna ride!


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Update....

I have been riding where Mike told me about and got 12 hours on it. I drained the oil and i am going to have a private lab run an analysis on it o make sure all looks good. Refilled with Amsoil and K&N oil filter and still running beautiful!!!!

Matt


----------

